# Ugly Bertie, the 'ugliest cat in Britain', looking for a home



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I found this story in my local Metro news paper...

They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But what about our Ugly Bertie? Despite being perhaps the ugliest cat in Britain, it is hoped the stray Persian longhair can still find a loving home.

Eight-year-old Ugly Bertie was picked up by the Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals last week.
When he was found, Bolton-born Berties flea-filled fur was so matted he could barely walk, and vets had to shave off most of his hair.
Ugly Bertie may not be much of a looker but, as youll see elsewhere on this page, hes not the only pet with a less than ideal appearance.

The RSPCA was uncharacteristically blunt about Ugly Berties looks. Have you ever seen an uglier cat than that? asked Bolton RSPCAs Kathy Kay.
We keep looking at him and laughing  but, at the same time, we feel really sorry for him. Hes either been abandoned or got lost. Persians arent the sort of cats that can groom themselves.

It takes a lot of work to look after them and, unless people are prepared to do that, they shouldnt get a long-haired cat.
Ugly Bertie, named after the nearly homophonic TV show, is in full health  apart from being ugly (but, hey, the Metro newsdesk arent exactly oil paintings)  and staff are confident he will find a home soon.

Hell probably be a very attractive cat when his hair grows back and he gets himself sorted, said Mrs Kay.



Ugly Bertie, the 'ugliest cat in Britain', looking for a home | Metro.co.uk


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Aww bless if I wasn't afraid of cats I'd have to have him, he looks so angry in a cute, cartoon sort of way. Poor little bugger


----------

